# Parametros en Multisim



## hk-4395 (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola a todos de nuevo... Alguien podría decirme como pongo un parametro en Multisim para variar una resistencia desde 50 - 2000 Ohms)


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 27, 2009)

Podés usar un en serie a una variable. En la simulación te deja variar la resistencia variable.

Saludos


----------

